# Tallarn Ironclad is available as ebook



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/new-titles/new-feat/tallarn-ironclad-ebook.html

20€.

How many pages was this again? I recall hearing something about 250ish pages for the limited edition.

But with I am Slaughter only clocking at 238 pages for 13.49 euro, I am severely feeling dubious for this purchase if the above is the case.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Well I bought the first Tallarn-novella, which was a huge disappoint as it was from the human-side of the conflict, which I couldn't give a rats ass about. Also it's pretty obvious this is a full novel butchered into 2 novella-size stories and several shorts just to milk to the money-cow a little more. I say don't buy it.


----------



## HamsterExAstris (Jun 15, 2013)

Brother Lucian said:


> How many pages was this again? I recall hearing something about 250ish pages for the limited edition.


235 numbered pages in my copy, so with front/back matter 250 is about right.

Basically, it was supposed to be two novellas but they combined the last two in the trilogy into one book.



Brother Lucian said:


> But with I am Slaughter only clocking at 238 pages for 13.49 euro, I am severely feeling dubious for this purchase if the above is the case.


It's still in "limited edition" mode. I figure the price will go down to whatever _The Honoured_/_The Unburdened_ are in about a year. And/or they'll combine it with the first novella as a future mainline HH novel a la _Legacies of Betrayal_.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

forkmaster said:


> Well I bought the first Tallarn-novella, which was a huge disappoint as it was from the human-side of the conflict, which I couldn't give a rats ass about. Also it's pretty obvious this is a full novel butchered into 2 novella-size stories and several shorts just to milk to the money-cow a little more. I say don't buy it.


95% of the Heresy is about Space Marriiiiiines. You couldn't endure just a few books which don't focus entirely on them? I find the inclusion of normal people adds a little variety and reminds us that it's not just the Spaaaace Marrriiiiiines fighting.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> 95% of the Heresy is about Space Marriiiiiines. You couldn't endure just a few books which don't focus entirely on them? I find the inclusion of normal people adds a little variety and reminds us that it's not just the Spaaaace Marrriiiiiines fighting.


For the price I was paying, I hoped to see the development of Perturabo post-_Angel Exterminatus_, particularly since I liked French take on him in _The Crimson Fist_. A story with only Space Marines can get dread (like FTT for example) but the same is with one with only humans. I've always said Tallarn should have been a full-fledged novel with perspectives from both sides.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

forkmaster said:


> For the price I was paying, I hoped to see the development of Perturabo post-_Angel Exterminatus_, particularly since I liked French take on him in _The Crimson Fist_. A story with only Space Marines can get dread (like FTT for example) but the same is with one with only humans. I've always said Tallarn should have been a full-fledged novel with perspectives from both sides.


A fair point and I agree. I prefer the novels which have both humans (Not perpetuals) and Space Marines together. They really balance each other out well.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> A fair point and I agree. I prefer the novels which have both humans (Not perpetuals) and Space Marines together. They really balance each other out well.


Exactly, the humans reflect mortal humanity onto the Space Marines, and the Space Marines reflects immortal ideals for humanity to aim for. Hence why the first two phases of the "series" worked much better than those in the 3rd phase.


----------

